# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Ενδιαφέρον για το trwn.gr

## 1984

Καλησπέρα.
Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό το εν λόγο domain name είναι εκτός λειτουργίας.
Πρίν κάποιες μέρες διαπίστωσα οτι πλησιάζει η λήξη του και σήμερα αφού εξαντλήθηκε η περίοδος των 15 ημερών έκανα αίτηση καταχώρησης χωρίς όμως να προβώ στην πληρωμή του.
Ξεκινάω λοιπόν αυτο το θέμα για να δώ εάν υπαρχει ενδιαφέρον απο τον σύλλογο της Τρίπολης για το domain, το οποίο εάν μου ζητηθεί δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να παραχωρήσω.
Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα ήθελα να μάθω τις διαδικασίες που απαιτούνται για την απόκτηση της υπάρχουσας db του wind ωστε να βγεί πάλι online στην πρότερη του κατάσταση.

TRWN #35 vaggos

----------

